# Diamond 2 bed rooms not available when there are 1 bedrooms and studios available.



## eggmansr71 (Dec 10, 2020)

Has anyone notice that there are limited 2 bedroom options but plenty of 1 bedroom and studios.  Seems like Diamond is keeping them separate so they can potentially rent both of them.   I also noticed that at Gatlinburg they have 4 cabins and no availability the week of March 20th but if you try and rent one there is availability.  This practice needs some oversight or we as owners need some protections against the companies taking best accommodations to use for rentals first.   Not sure how this will play out in the future but it the trends continue I will change my ways of vacationing.


----------



## mjc775 (Dec 11, 2020)

I’ve noticed non-availability to use points, but reservations exist on Expedia by both DRI and Wyndham. I’ve only noticed it when trying to book a few months out, never 10+ months out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemteach (Dec 11, 2020)

eggmansr71 said:


> Has anyone notice that there are limited 2 bedroom options but plenty of 1 bedroom and studios.  Seems like Diamond is keeping them separate so they can potentially rent both of them.   I also noticed that at Gatlinburg they have 4 cabins and no availability the week of March 20th but if you try and rent one there is availability.  This practice needs some oversight or we as owners need some protections against the companies taking best accommodations to use for rentals first.   Not sure how this will play out in the future but it the trends continue I will change my ways of vacationing.


I have definitely noticed this.  I'm agitated about it - New Years weeks for Lake Tahoe for next year had zero availability at exactly 13 months out for US Collections points owners, but there were 1 bedroom and studios available for the week.


----------



## peaceandquiet (Dec 12, 2020)

eggmansr71 said:


> Has anyone notice that there are limited 2 bedroom options but plenty of 1 bedroom and studios.  Seems like Diamond is keeping them separate so they can potentially rent both of them.   I also noticed that at Gatlinburg they have 4 cabins and no availability the week of March 20th but if you try and rent one there is availability.  This practice needs some oversight or we as owners need some protections against the companies taking best accommodations to use for rentals first.   Not sure how this will play out in the future but it the trends continue I will change my ways of vacationing.


This is just the FIRST of your Diamond Disasters... Wait till you stick around for several years. You are dealing with the most corrupt timeshare company around. They lie, cheat, and steal. I KNOW FIRST HAND THEY HAVE AN "INVENTORY" controller... They take the best inventory and try to entice people not to deposit into Interval International so they use it for a bribe. I traded my lockout and got two Beach weeks... Those same weeks were not available on the regular system. They are complete fraud freaks. They want you to vacation in the desert in summer or the Beach in the winter. This is a joke show you have been ripped off.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 12, 2020)

Disclaimer: We gave our ownership back a couple of years ago. We are not current owners but had owned with DRI for over 15 years when we surrendered our ownership to them.

One of the reasons we decided to divest our DRI ownerships instead of Marriott or Hilton was this very reason (cost vs quality was the #1 reason). We use to own two 2 bedroom units at Polo Towers.Once we joined their points program, one of the very first things I noted was limited 2 bedroom availability but plenty of 1 bedroom and Studio units for the same date. What ticked me off was it was MORE EXPENSIVE from a points perspective to reserve a 1 bedroom and a studio unit then it was to reserve a 2 bedroom unit.

My thought was not towards rental income for DRI but as a way to force owners to use more points.

I never called reservations to ask about 2 bedroom availability and maybe that would have got us into a 2 bedroom if we had wanted. Of course it would have been easier just to use our ownership week rather than points, but that wasn’t the point. How many of their resorts do they do the same thing? To me this was just an underhanded way to churn revenue at owner expense using a little slight of hand.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 12, 2020)

We have never had a problem getting a 2 Bedroom Unit - in Europe, Hawaii, Mexico, or CONUS.


----------



## winger (Dec 13, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We have never had a problem getting a 2 Bedroom Unit - in Europe, Hawaii, Mexico, or CONUS.


Over the years, I have had issues booking two bedroom units when I saw one bedrooms and studios available, but I also have had times where I did see and reserve two bedrooms.


----------

